# spouse visa/working tax credit



## juggler (May 24, 2012)

My wife and I are applying for our spouse visa, and have received conflicting advice on working tax credits. If my wife is currently in receipt of working tax credit, how much will it affect our application? Also, would it help if she canceled her working tax credit?

In light of this, my wife's father is providing a letter/evidence of support for both maintenance and accommodation, so we're hoping that will help our application.

Thanks!


----------



## Liz in UK (Jul 31, 2011)

My husband received working tax credits when we applied for both fiancee and spouse visas. We were approved, so I gather it really didn't have any impact. From reading around, the way I understand it, is that UKBA won't consider the income from tax credits in your application. For instance, if she is making 1,000 pounds a month from her job and getting 200 pounds a month in tax credits, UKBA will only consider the 1,000 pounds. 

As you are married, if she hasn't already done so, she will have to contact HMRC and change her status to married, and I gather fill out the forms again. She is still entitled to claim them, but you won't be as they are considered public funds. But to determine how much she is entitled to claim they will look at your combined incomes to determine what her tax credits will be, which is why she will need to contact HMRC, because if she continues to claim them as a single person, she may have to pay some back if she renews them for next year and they determine she was claiming more than she should due to your combined incomes.

I hope that helps. I'm not an expert on this by all means, this is just my understanding of the system from when my husband and I had to deal with it. I'm sure if I'm wrong someone will be along to correct me. Best of luck to you with your visa


----------

